# A couple shots I did a while back



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Just wanted to share these shots I did a while back .. one of them is 2 arials on asprin .. and another is a 120 ft fast draw shot on a full coke can .. there is a couple more there also .. hope someone enjoys them  have a great day all 













Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Buddy, I don't know exactly how to process that in my old mind. You are absolutely amazing with a Slingshot. I really enjoy your videos. Oh yeah.... Nice shootn


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Buddy, I don't know exactly how to process that in my old mind. You are absolutely amazing with a Slingshot. I really enjoy your videos. Oh yeah.... Nice shootn


Lol thank you my friend  . I just enjoy shooting .. and sharing... thank you for your kind words .. I think your a hell of a guy also!!! Hope all is well buddy !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Dead on shooting! Way to Go!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Like Ibojoe said..unbelievable bro..I just sit in awe..smiling


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun video


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

trapperdes said:


> Dead on shooting! Way to Go!


Thanks buddy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> Like Ibojoe said..unbelievable bro..I just sit in awe..smiling


Thank you my friend .. I am super happy that it makes you smile  !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Fun video


Thank you tag !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting bro!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shooting bro!


Thank you bro !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic shooting Joey, great video!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

rockslinger said:


> Fantastic shooting Joey, great video!


Thank you buddy  much appreciated !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

